# How to catch deep water carp



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

I found a new spot on the scioto recently, and it is full of jumbo carp, rolling and jumping everywhere...Problem is they are in a hole appx 25ft deep.. all the activity is on the surface..I am fishng corn, worms, and whetie balls on the bottom of this hole and have not got a hit..Tons of carp 10-30-lbs are rolling right above my bait in this deep hole...How do I get them to bite?


----------



## mnfisherman (Jul 19, 2004)

Maybe you should try using a float.


----------



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

Flat....

Dog food. Drill a very small hole through it, and feed it on your hook or hair. Cast it out w/o any weight (if you can). This will float. IF the carp are on the surface, they will feed on that. Throw some "Freebies" out in that hole as well.


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

chum brother CHUM


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

Jack,
I also fish a 25+ ft. hole on the Scioto r. and have caught my biggest to date(30.9 lbs) along with seventeen 20+ lb.(in just the last 3 weeks) carp from a 5ft shallow flat right next to this deep water.
If you chum a shallower area in that spot.......they will come!
The same thing you mention, big carp rolling over the deep water happens in my spot too.....but they come in the shallows to feed along bottom/mid-depth & on the surface.

Shawn is right, you can catch them on the surface...and it makes for an awsome sight when the water explodes on the hookset.

Also that river is loaded with big buffalo carp, ive seen a few 30+ lbers surface in my spot, but have only managed to hook and land about 12 just under 20 lbs. but i'll get one of the big ones soon enough.



Scott


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

Sounds like you can have some "BIG" fun Jack!!!


----------



## PAYARA (Apr 7, 2004)

25ft really isnt that deep,at least not deep enough
to change your regular ledgering imo.iam not a big fan
of surface fishing over deep water,i have no doubts its
productive i just have not came across much feeding on 
surface over deep water,and the fish dont really seem
to get into it as they do when in shallower water be-
cause theres probably less food floating on the surface 
over deep water(as it ussually the deep holes are not
close to the bank,trees,ect in lakes).but anyway you
look at it or decide to approach it,deep water can be major
pain in the $$$ while chasing carps.


Scott,you have any picks of those buffs?would be cool
to see some nice OH buffs instaed of TX for a change


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

Greg..yea i got lots of new pics. a few of mid teen Buffs and i new PB common of 34.3 lbs.
But im not going to post them until i land much bigger fish..I have hooked a few Buffs that are pushing the easy 30 lb. mark and the same day/evening i hit my new PB i lost 3 bigger carp to brush(I know because i saw all 3 pulling sideways toward the brush on the surface as i tried to turn them...need to break out the 3.25 lb TC's & 20lb test next)


good fishing to ya,
Scott


Jack, stick to the Rivers and you will catch MORE & BIGGER carp than the in lakes and you'll have all the fish to yourself.


----------

